# Win 95 Product ID #



## kylake (Mar 17, 1999)

I have an older computer (the first one I ever owned) that is running
windows 95. It was made by a company called Vektron and I bought it
new in 1996. It came with a windows 95 cd rom that was bad out of the
package. The old disk came with a book and product id #. The Vektron
company replaced the bad disk with a new Win 95 disk in 1996 shortly
after I bought it. The new disk didn't come with a product id # and I
was to new to computing (dumb) at the time to notice. I would now like to use
the disk to reload 95 but can't without the product id #. Does anyone
have any idea who or where I could go to try to get a number for this
disk. It came with the computer as described above and is not borrowed
or bought second hand. BTW, Vektron is out of business since about
1997 or 1998 so I cannot get any help there. 

Thanks in advance for your help, Larry


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Larry,
There was a post in the last two days about product code for W95. It ended up with a suggestion to call Microsoft. I will look for it and post the link. Bob


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Here you are,this contains the recent suggestions . I don't know how Ohno! made out.
http://www.helponthe.net/tsgbb/Forum1/HTML/008468.html

Good Luck Bob









[This message has been edited by bd (edited 08-19-2000).]


----------



## kylake (Mar 17, 1999)

Thanks for your help BD. I will give it a try.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

The link above is a bit confusing so I just give you the place to look. Anyway, to start, are you looking for the Product ID or the Product Key? The ProductKey is what you need during the install of Windows but be sure to write down both numbers in case they are needed later. Anyway this should get you what you want.

Start>Run, key in regedit and press enter.

Double left click on each one of these in the left pane.

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

In the right pane you should see the ProductKey and ProductID after you double click on CurrentVersion.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 08-19-2000).]


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for clearing that up B. I knew the correct info was in there but didn't know which suggestion was right so I had to leave Larry to find it on his own . 
Now if the rest of us can remember which is the right place to look and forget the rest it will help a lot. Thanks again, Bob









Larry, did it work for you?


----------



## Don Weber (May 26, 1999)

Somebody said these numbers would work, could that be true?

Win95 - ORIGINAL

32397 - OEM - 0027426 - 81349
34689 - OEM - 0039682 - 69341
34689 - OEM - 0039682 - 69349
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 69686
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 69690
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 70394
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 70386
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 70438
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 70426
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 70999
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 70442
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 70394
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 70446
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71186
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71254
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71190
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71258
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71370
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71270
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71194
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71238
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71003
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71230
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71210
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71222
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71350
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71366
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71007
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71242
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71015
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 71370
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 72135
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 72894
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 72890
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 72914
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 72918
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 72870
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 72077
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 72469
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 72934
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 74622
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 74634
34698 - OEM - 0039682 - 74630
02097 - OEM - 0018577 - 76171
36397 - OEM - 0029352 - 19004
32397 - OEM - 0027426 - 81349
15995 - OEM - 0001463 - 85061


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

OK Don ,
Just when I thought we had simplified things and could forget the rest, you threw in this monkey wrench.








What are the instructions ? Do you use any one of the numbers or does each one apply to a certain oem and you have to use the one that made your computer. I am pretty sure copying in the whole list woudn't work. 
Bob


----------



## kylake (Mar 17, 1999)

Thanks bd and bhesson and all others that have replied. I haven't been able to fix the problem yet but it is a long distance problem. I left the computer with my son at college on Thursday and everything was up and running we installed a new printer and printed with it. The problem started after we (his mom and I left). I think from his discription that it crashed and of course we didn't take the boot disk. I have sent it too him as of this morning. He will try to reboot with the startup disk and then since windows 95 was getting sluggish I thought it might be a good idea to reinstall it. That seemed to help once before when it was really sluggish about 1 1/2 years ago. I new he would have a problem with the disk when he goes to reinstall and I am trying to cope with the install problem before hand. Classes start monday.

Thanks again for all your help and I am forwarding all this information to him via email on the library computer the only one he has available at the time. Complicated isn't it?

Larry


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Ok Larry,
Let us know how it turns out. Bob


----------



## Don Weber (May 26, 1999)

Larry,
Didn't mean to confuse the issue.
I saw those numbers somewhere but they had no instructions. To be worth anything, I figured they would all have to work on any original 95 CD... But, as a 98 user, never had the chance to actually try them.
I offered them up in case the ProductKey in the registry did not work with the Windows CD you have... At least you would have something else to try.
But that was before I knew you had already used the CD to install Windows a year and a half ago. If you did a clean install then, it seems the ProductKey number in registry would almost have to be the correct one.


----------



## kylake (Mar 17, 1999)

Don,

Thanks for the list it may come in handy. When I reinstalled a year and a half ago I had to borrow a disk from someone else because I couldn't get mine to work. I no longer have access to the one I borrowed so I am trying to get my original cd to work probably what I should have done the first time because I have always had the original (second disk) the manufacture sent. The codes you sent may certainly be of help to my son when he tries to reinstall. I haven't been able to catch him in (busy freshman stuff)so I don't know how he is progressing. I will let you know how it turns out and thanks again for the help. And thanks to the rest of the group.

Larry


----------



## MarkHere (Aug 19, 2000)

It's been a long time since I have installed Win95, but if I recall, the following worked for me. Try it, you might like it! ;-)
++++++++++++++++++++++
"How to Install Win 95 Without the CD-ROM Key"
Windows Sources "TipFinder" 

There may come a time when you need to reinstall Windows 95 or a Microsoft application from its CD-ROM, but the CD
key, which is printed on the back of the
CD-ROM sleeve, isn't readily accessible.
No problem; enter any three characters,
followed by a hyphen. Now enter 1111111
and select OK. Setup will proceed without a
hitch. Instead of 1111111, you also can use
any combination of seven numbers, which
when added, equal a sum that's a multiple
of seven, such as 1234567. 
Note: In no way do we suggest you use this tip to violate software licensing agreements.

------------------


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks Mark Here,

Does anyone have a link for Windows Sources Tip Finder? Bob


----------



## kylake (Mar 17, 1999)

MarkHere,

Thanks for the tip. I will certainly give it a try when I run into problems installing using the code with the product.

Thanks again, Larry


----------

